# How over due can a doe go?



## RoyalLions18

How many days can a doe be over due and still have live babies? My lionhead do is 34 days today. I had one doe go 35 days and had 1 giant fully haired baby. This is a proven doe. She hasn't nested or pulled any hair yet. I can feel at least 3 or more babies. I started giving her tums yesterday anything else I can give her to get her going? And I know for a fact her breeding day is correct.


----------



## majorv

Can you tell if the babies are still moving? Any way you can get to a vet for oxytocin? We've only had one doe go to 34 days. The kit was large and dead, unfortunately.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Ive heard taking her for a ride, oxytocin, tums, or letting her run around and move have helped.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

They can be a few days overdue and still deliver live babies, but I can't remember ever having that happen. If they don't deliver by Day 32, it's usually a lost litter for me. I'm guessing larger breeds may be more successful in delivering late litters than our dwarf breeds.

I'd second what the others said and also add parsley, which I've heard will induce labor.


----------



## RoyalLions18

I have her out running now. Guess if nothing happens by morning another trip to the vets  Just had a C-section less then 2 weeks ago. Dang rabbits.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

While you're there, I would explain to the vet that you breed the rabbits regularly and see whether you could get some oxytocin incase this situation pops up again.

I'd probably even induce labor on Day 31 if this seems to be an ongoing problem.


----------



## RoyalLions18

She had half a baby over night....yes a half. So off we go this wonderful morning lol
I will def be bringing some oxy home, wont let this happen again!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Good luck!!!


----------



## RoyalLions18

Well she pushed 3 times jumped in the air and a big baby popped out. Its front legs were funky looking. Thinking both were deformed and her body tried to abort them. And she didn't go into labor because they were dead. Both looked like they have been dead a few days. Poor mama! Have 2 litters due tomorrow, cross your fingers all go's well!


----------



## candice136

good luck hope all goes well fingers crossed x RIP to the babies :rip:


----------



## Azerane

Sorry to hear about the babies, I think you're right about it not inducing labour because of those things. Best of luck with your other litters, I'm sure they'll go well.


----------



## candice136

good luck today with the 2 other itters hope all goes well for you x


----------



## RoyalLions18

Neither doe has had their babies yet grrrrrr Day 31.


----------



## RoyalLions18

Another doa over due litter  With 1 more over due doe. What could be making everyone go over and have giant doa kits?


----------



## woahlookitsme

ahh no i have no clue but so sad


----------



## RoyalLions18

Today was day 32 for both. So we gave them oxy. The Holland had 2 giant babies and the lionhead had what looked like a peanut. How long should i give these girls before we try again? Just not sure whats going on  Have never had anything like this happen in the 6 years i have been breeding.


----------



## woahlookitsme

If it is a hard labor and the doe seemed to either suffer a little or if it took alot out of her then people like to wait 1-2 weeks. If it was an easy birth and they were just DOA then you can rebreed within 72 hours after they kindled.


----------



## Cydutch

I had one mini lop doe would go 36 days every time and have 5 to 6 bunnies wriggling. Only one out of hundreds of does and a few thousand attempts over the years. Every animal is different.


----------

